# Exporting hay?



## zogger (Feb 19, 2014)

I had no idea this was going on, or profitable. Rather interesting..shipping alfalfa hay from Cal during the big drought.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-26124989


----------



## farmer steve (Feb 20, 2014)

can't believe it is cheaper to send it to china than in state .somebody is full of BS. just like exporting our gas and diesel fuel to countries south of US.


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2014)

Count De Monte


----------



## Marco (Mar 11, 2014)

All we got left, Farmall H zooming around with a rake. You really need to sit down to think about how much work is still being done with 706-1486 that the aftermarket chews up. Dealer on 540 shaft $88, beat that. Wicked old girls. 1256 in because it slid and jackknifed and broke the 540 with the Artsway grinder.


----------

